# Scolopendra galapagoensis



## Xenomorph (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi,

I recently got my dream species! I have time I'll start in with the attitude scolopendromorpha was looking for!

 Did you the details - photos not included before. The massive body the spines and the behavior of this type is indescribable!

And my biggest thanks go to the dream I have met Christian and Martin!

best regard 
Sandro


----------



## ftorres (Apr 20, 2011)

Congrats!!!

I hope one day to have my dream come true.  SO if you come across another one like that, please help another fellow hobbiest make his dream come true.

How much did you spend on that beauty???????


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## zonbonzovi (Apr 20, 2011)

What a loathsome, repulsive creature(only because I don't have one)!  I don't like the way it's taunting me with its tarsal spines:}


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 20, 2011)

YEEEEAAAH!  This is half of where I came up with my username, this is one I finally want to get.  galapagoensis, gigantea, hardwickie, heros, and tiger-legs, that would fill my desire with pedes basically.  That looks like a healthy young one to me.  Ooooh, I was just looking, it's a male isn't it(?)


----------



## beetleman (Apr 21, 2011)

:clap:BEAUTIFUL............YEAH I WANT 1 ASWELL FOR MY GROWING PEDE COLLECTION,HAVE ALOT...BUT NOT THAT 1.


----------



## dannyboypede (Apr 21, 2011)

:drool: 
Ooooooooooooooooooooo...

--Dan


----------



## Xenomorph (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words,

I also think that this is a male,unfortunately I could for the smaller no good photos of the make reproductive system.

The smaller is 17-18cm (1 picture from above)
The larger 20cm (2 image from the top)

best regards
Sandro


----------



## zonbonzovi (Apr 22, 2011)

Just a thought, Sandro:

I couldn't tell from your photo, but don't males have the 2nd genital sternite above the spinning organ? 

Good luck with them!


----------



## micheldied (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh my gawd.... :drool:
Am jealous.


----------



## Xenomorph (Apr 26, 2011)

feeding pics...


----------



## Steven (Apr 27, 2011)

very nice specie and pix!!!! congratz


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Apr 29, 2011)

Definitivily my favourity sp. like I've said before... Just give you the congratulation for share the pictures with us.

Vielen dank für ihre Bilden!

Grüsse
Carles


----------



## ftorres (Nov 17, 2011)

Hello All,
Sandro, I finally got my dream come true too, 7 months after I posted here. I got myself a Sc galapagoensis. Awesome pede!!!!


----------



## KyuZo (Nov 18, 2011)

ftorres, if you got your dream pede, then why are you trying to sell or trade it off?


----------



## ftorres (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello Jason,
I am trading it in hopes of finding a Sc gigantea, wich is my ultimate pede.  I miss the one I had a few years ago.

look here.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncD2k1NiDfo


----------



## KyuZo (Nov 18, 2011)

yeah man, i've seen a video of it when caco was handling it.  i think that i might have seen it when you had it in a 10 gal tank at the L.A. bug fair.


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 18, 2011)

That gigantea is a big pede!  I had a heros as big or bigger, 9.5, they can get almost as big but not as often as big as far as I can tell.  The big S. Amer pedes are cool but priced mostly because they are hard to get.  Imo, one of the nicest looking big pedes is right here in the US.  My personal guess is that there are genetics floating around for esp. big heros pedes that gets expressed now and then, but that's a far reach from me, just a hunch.  The galapagoensis is cool looking though.


----------



## beetleman (Nov 18, 2011)

teh....there is no freakin way i would ever hold mine! that 1 was so mellow mine is psyco,mines a tad bigger,man i give them credit for handling it, i just even touch her container...bam!! she's wanting to attack,but that's the way  i like em


----------



## ftorres (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello,
My gigantea died at 11 inches, It was after a molt. It was funny because months later I got a phone call about Animal Planet offering 1000 dollars for a large gigantea.  I would have sell it at that price.

Do you have an extra gigantea by any chance?????


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 18, 2011)

They have money lol, could you have leased it to them for $999?


----------



## KyuZo (Nov 19, 2011)

ftorres said:


> Hello,
> My gigantea died at 11 inches, It was after a molt. It was funny because months later I got a phone call about Animal Planet offering 1000 dollars for a large gigantea.  I would have sell it at that price.
> 
> Do you have an extra gigantea by any chance?????


Lol, i can't tell if you're interested in the 1000 dollars or you're really interested in the S. gigantea. both sounds good to me


----------



## beetleman (Nov 19, 2011)

ftorres said:


> Hello,
> My gigantea died at 11 inches, It was after a molt. It was funny because months later I got a phone call about Animal Planet offering 1000 dollars for a large gigantea.  I would have sell it at that price.
> 
> Do you have an extra gigantea by any chance?????


i had the white legged morph back then,i sold it to them,$1000(NATGEO)she was 13"! she was 8yrs old,after they used her in the program,gladesherp got her(they were working with them on it),then todd gearheart got her,then sold her,don't know to who.,but she was gettin old,don't know if she is still around,$1000 for pede? yeah that's alot,but she was a star,i have the yellowleg,the 1 in that video,about close to 2yrs now,its the only 1 ive got,if i had more i would trade.

---------- Post added 11-19-2011 at 11:05 AM ----------




Galapoheros said:


> They have money lol, could you have leased it to them for $999?


you know i did think about renting her out,for the show,but shipping her back and fourth proberly would stress her out,but yeah it was definitly on my mind,she might have been still w/me,i miss the big lug.


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Nov 20, 2011)

...................................


----------



## RyanW (Nov 21, 2011)

Those are some amazing pictures!


----------

